# Big Red 400



## danl (Jun 9, 2014)

My father in law has a big red 400 Jonsered brushcutter. He hasn't used it in several years. Of course he left it full of gas.
The fuel lines are rotten and the primer bulb as well. I ordered a repair kit for the wz 15 carb and a new primer bulb.

Does anyone have a ipl for this thing? I spent hours on google and can't find anything about them other than it was made in Italy probably by Efco. and is 31 cc
It has good fire and feels like it has good compression and looking through the intake where I took the carb off the piston looks good.

Does anyone have any information at all???
thanks


----------



## Oli (Jun 18, 2014)

I had a similar issue with a smaller version of the same implement. I went directly to the manufacturers website and eventually called both Efco and Jonsered. Jonsered e-mailed an IPL, and Efco referred me to a parts supplier. That was 6-7 years ago and I don't know if you would get the same service today. An IPL may not do you much good depending how old your machine is. A lot of parts were No Longer Available for older equipment.


----------



## Oli (Jun 18, 2014)

I should have checked my files before responding. I have an IPL for EFCO 300-400 series brush cutter, 1994 that might be what you are looking for. Send me a personal message via this site with your e-mail and I will send it to you.


----------



## danl (Jun 21, 2014)

I appreciate the ipl the 400 is mine exactly. I may not be able to get some parts but if I take it apart I can figure out where things go back...


----------



## mickmu (Aug 4, 2014)

Oli said:


> I should have checked my files before responding. I have an IPL for EFCO 300-400 series brush cutter, 1994 that might be what you are looking for. Send me a personal message via this site with your e-mail and I will send it to you.


I have the same big red 400 and would also like your information if you don't mind. [email protected]


----------



## danl (Aug 4, 2014)

If Oli doesn't see this ,I will try to find the one he sent me, I printed it off, then my computer crashed and I had stuff backed up, but retrieving it is another thing.

I got mine running again.


----------



## MaximusGluteus (Jun 7, 2015)

danl said:


> If Oli doesn't see this ,I will try to find the one he sent me, I printed it off, then my computer crashed and I had stuff backed up, but retrieving it is another thing.
> 
> I got mine running again.



I know this thread is almost a year old, but I also have a Big Red 400 and am desperate to find some info on it. There is a nut or spacer that slides over the splined shaft coming off the gear box before the trimmer head or brush blade slides on, and I'm pretty sure you put a wrench on it in order to spin the head on and off. Mine is missing and I can't figure out what it's called or where to possibly find one (no luck on ebay), and I can't use the machine without it (I tried and it didn't work well at all). I was able to track down the carb rebuild kit along with the filter element and spring last year, but other than that I can't find squat aside from some random stuff here and there, but nothing that helps me out. I've been to a few lawn equipment dealers but they've been no help whatsoever.

Anyway, I'm guessing the IPL you guys talked about in this thread is a parts list? Were you able to find yours, and if so, would you be willing to email it to me? I can PM you my email address.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oli (Jun 7, 2015)

If anyone needs an IPL, please send a PM with your e-mail and I will send it. Oli


----------



## MaximusGluteus (Jun 7, 2015)

Oli said:


> If anyone needs an IPL, please send a PM with your e-mail and I will send it. Oli



PM sent


----------



## Hawkeyemfg (Aug 6, 2015)

MaximusGluteus said:


> I know this thread is almost a year old, but I also have a Big Red 400 and am desperate to find some info on it. There is a nut or spacer that slides over the splined shaft coming off the gear box before the trimmer head or brush blade slides on, and I'm pretty sure you put a wrench on it in order to spin the head on and off. Mine is missing and I can't figure out what it's called or where to possibly find one (no luck on ebay), and I can't use the machine without it (I tried and it didn't work well at all). I was able to track down the carb rebuild kit along with the filter element and spring last year, but other than that I can't find squat aside from some random stuff here and there, but nothing that helps me out. I've been to a few lawn equipment dealers but they've been no help whatsoever.
> 
> Anyway, I'm guessing the IPL you guys talked about in this thread is a parts list? Were you able to find yours, and if so, would you be willing to email it to me? I can PM you my email address.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have a Small Engine repair guy in Ashland WI that might have that part you need as I just bought one last week. He seems to have quite a few parts but I need a throttle cable for my Big Red and he said someone changed the carb on it so does not have one. Going to get it today or tomorrow and see what I can fix up but would like to find a carb for it that is made for it but need to find out the brand and size. 
Glen


----------



## Hawkeyemfg (Aug 6, 2015)

If someone has the IPL for the Big Red 300 and 400 I would appreciate a copy. Does anyone know the model carburator on this?
Thanks
Glen


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 6, 2015)

just found this 
http://www.efcopower.com/resources/data-sheets


----------



## Hawkeyemfg (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info Backhoelover!!!!
Glen


----------



## MaximusGluteus (Aug 8, 2015)

Hawkeyemfg said:


> If someone has the IPL for the Big Red 300 and 400 I would appreciate a copy. Does anyone know the model carburator on this?
> Thanks
> Glen



Hi Glen,

The carburetor is a Walbro K10-WZ. I also have the IPL that Oli sent me, and I can send it to you if you want to PM me your email address.

I was able to find the missing parts I needed at lawnmowerpros.com. They had to special order them from Efco in Italy which took 20 days just to get to them, and then the Post Office destroyed the shipping box when the parts were on their way to me and lost all but 2 of the 8 parts I ordered. The Post Office is paying me for what they lost but I have to reorder those parts now and it's going to take another month to get them.

Anyway, what's the name of the place in Ashland that you mentioned?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah that's a big reason I'm not a fan of Efco. The products aren't bad, but parts are tough to get.
Ran into the same with BCS out of Italy.


----------



## Hawkeyemfg (Aug 8, 2015)

MaximusGluteus said:


> Hi Glen,
> 
> The carburetor is a Walbro K10-WZ. I also have the IPL that Oli sent me, and I can send it to you if you want to PM me your email address.
> 
> ...



The place is Axel's Tool and Saw Sharpening (715) 682-4011. And there may be another guy if they do not have it. I have the IPL now.
Thanks
Glen


----------

